# Pic of A3 game...



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Saw this in another forum.
*Rules*
So one person makes a request of a A3 by some place, with some accessory inside the car, and etc.... So whoever posts the requested picture has to request a different picture, and so on…
It can be your own car. And the person who requests a picture, cannot post a picture to his own request.
Let’s see for how long we can keep this going.
First car request... A3 by McDonalds.








*Current request: A3 by a swimming pool*


_Modified by krazyboi at 9:26 AM 3/25/2010_


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Pic of A3 game... (krazyboi)*

You can see the McDonalds sign from the reflection on the car. 










2nd request....A3 by a hotel / motel.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

A3 by CVS/parmecy


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_A3 by CVS/parmecy


you have to post a pic of your car or an a3 by a motel / hotel before requesting tp! 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 2:07 PM 3/15/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

oh i didnt read directions


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
you have to post a pic of your car or an a3 by a motel / hotel before requesting tp! 



_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_oh i didnt read directions


bwahahaha. good afternoon laugh.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think tp just killed the thread
someone save it!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

A3 cabrio Carrington Hotel in Katoomba Australia








request A3 with CVS Pharmacy 



_Modified by Uber-A3 at 11:50 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
request A3 with CVS Pharmacy 










request another A3 with CVS Pharmacy 


_Modified by brungold at 1:15 PM 3/15/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_

request another A3 with CVS Pharmacy 

_Modified by brungold at 1:15 PM 3/15/2010_









pics of another A3 @ CVS


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*








there are two 2 a3's in you picture. You sir lose this game.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

lets get more creative, A3 with CVS 3 times already?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*

A3 in front of a strip club!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_A3 in front of a strip club! 


i think its unfair TP posts two pics in a row...


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_lets get more creative, A3 with CVS 3 times already?

we don't have CVS in Canada, someone pick something a little less 'murican!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *warren_s* »_
we don't have CVS in Canada, someone pick something a little less 'murican! 


we should use Tim Horton's EH!?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*









A3 in front of Police Station


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_








A3 in front of Police Station


are you trying to get us arrested?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
are you trying to get us arrested? 


Maybe...
It can be a mountie station for you cunucks


_Modified by abadidol at 5:32 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_
A3 in front of Police Station


Someone on here has definitely had gotten it done, right?


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

How about an A3 on the beach? Near the beach? ...babes in attendance content ok just don't get too crazy.... the A3 is supposed to be the star, I suppose, of the game...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Alpha-3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alpha-3* »_How about an A3 on the beach? Near the beach? ...babes in attendance content ok just don't get too crazy.... the A3 is supposed to be the star, I suppose, of the game...

not me... but...


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Alpha-3)*

...somehow I deleted my pic in front of hotel before I made beach photo request..bear with me here...two pics, 'cause I couldn't get the car in front of the hotel sign.
















car in parking garage at historic Mills House, Charleston, SC...
_Modified by Alpha-3 at 6:21 PM 3-16-2010_


_Modified by Alpha-3 at 6:29 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Presns3)*

may not be yours, but wow....beautiful shot


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

umm i think this game is ****ed... does anyone read the rules








we need a police station shot... the hotel shot was like ages ago...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

This game fails!


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
not me... but...










uhoh! that is my ride


----------



## caudex (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*









A3 in front of junkyard. If thats too hard then graffiti...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *caudex* »_








A3 in front of junkyard. If thats too hard then graffiti...










Hell yeah! Gettin' it done and keeping the thread alive!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^THANK YOU for unfailing the thread lol

_Quote, originally posted by *caudex* »_
A3 in front of junkyard. If thats too hard then graffiti...


















request A3 with bewbs


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*









That count?
A3 7-11


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_This game fails!


No, its some of the participants that fail


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_This game fails!


Don't hate the game Playa


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_ A3 7-11









A3 & the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_








That count?
A3 7-11

hrrrmmmm
who dat


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

haha brungold with the two post!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha it wasnt me!! abadidol jacked my pic!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
request A3 with bewbs









requesting a3 with a banana


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_haha it wasnt me!! abadidol jacked my pic! 


That's what you get for leaving it laying around...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustMike* »_
A3 & the Golden Gate Bridge



_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
requesting a3 with a banana


Requests are getting mixed up...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Requests are getting mixed up...


the banana is easier for most people other then SF'ers 








Requesting A3 with 2 melons on the hood...










_Modified by tdotA3mike at 12:34 PM 3/17/2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
the banana is easier for most people other then SF'ers 








Requesting A3 with 2 melons on the hood... 


HAHAH, that's awesome!


_Modified by krazyboi at 12:38 PM 3/17/2010_


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_haha it wasnt me!! abadidol jacked my pic! 

lol, but seriously, who is that.
she available?


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Requests are getting mixed up...

Yeah the banana doesn't COUNT , A3 & Golden Gate Bridge...then you can go banana's 










_Modified by JustMike at 7:59 AM 3/22/2010_


----------



## caudex (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JustMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustMike* »_
Yeah the banana doesn't COUNT , A3 & Golden Gate Bridge...then you can go banana's

Thats gonna be difficult to pull off... Is Photo Shop allowed?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustMike* »_
Yeah the banana doesn't COUNT , A3 & Golden Gate Bridge...then you can go banana's 











_Quote, originally posted by *caudex* »_
Thats gonna be difficult to pull off... Is Photo Shop allowed?



i think specific landmarks are unfair KB agrees (i think







) that is why i took a pic of a banana.
Someone get on the Melons! lol


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
I think specific landmarks are unfair KB agrees (i think







) that is why i took a pic of a banana.
Someone get on the Melons! lol 


Hmmm







well I thought it said 

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Saw this in another forum.
*Rules*
So one person makes a request of a A3 by some place, 
First car request... A3 by McDonalds.









So the Golden Gate bridge is place, and that would make it more interesting, and yes it measn someone from SF has to play, but think of the kool pictures we'll have in month....


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

terje had taken photos with the gg bridge in the background a long while ago


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*









A3 with Godzilla 


_Modified by xgarage at 8:36 PM 3/17/2010_


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (xgarage)*









haha
now A3 driving shot


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

BoooYah








What up Sabba (Heading home from waterfest the only other VAG guy I saw)
A3.... I'm liking water fall...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

xgarage fails for posting pic of his own request









_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
*Rules*
So one person makes a request of a A3 by some place, with some accessory inside the car, and etc.... So whoever posts the requested picture has to request a different picture, and so on…
It can be your own car. *And the person who requests a picture, cannot post a picture to his own request.*


So melon's on the A3 do count as a request.
Up next, A3 w/ waterfall. If someone by Niagara Falls can do it, sweet!!!


_Modified by krazyboi at 8:51 AM 3/18/2010_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Okay...
A3 with Melons ...but also with Heidi Montag messing up the shot...
(sorry 'bout that...)








I wanna pic of an A3 and a Soccer playa


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

this is awesome


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

A3 and a whimpy water fall








A3 and a volvo S40 rolling shot! cuz S40's are soooo hot


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^^ but i don't know any douches


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i have a photo of my car with an S40... but not rolling...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*








post it I'll edit my request if needed. 
Oh and thanks for my Worhol moment of fame, Mike.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*









^^^^^^ Soccer Player/Field it is.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*

OK - military guys ---
Pic of an A3 with a battleship...







or even a submarine.







I can think of at least two states where you have the ability to get awesome shots of the battlewagons, for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And not necessarily in restricted areas either.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Alpha-3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alpha-3* »_OK - military guys ---
Pic of an A3 with a battleship...







or even a submarine.







I can think of at least two states where you have the ability to get awesome shots of the battlewagons, for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And not necessarily in restricted areas either.









HAHA, you can't request w/o posting what was requested last.
I believe its A3 w/ soccer player.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

ahhhh, damn. My bad...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Cough cough...
C'mon guys... how long can it take to GOOGLE a picture?
(cough.. HINT: http://www.orange.co.uk/cars/p...1.htm ...cough...)


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i think this just proves how chaotic and unorganized us A3'ers are.... i bet this game works fine in the Toyota forums in between threads like this


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
HAHA, you can't request w/o posting what was requested last.
I believe its A3 w/ soccer player.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Cough cough...
C'mon guys... how long can it take to GOOGLE a picture?
(cough.. HINT: http://www.orange.co.uk/cars/p...1.htm ...cough...)









LoL ... A3 w/ a R8...ahem!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
LoL ... A3 w/ a R8...ahem!


holla! 








request A3 at gas station


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_








Request A3 with a big butt in the photo... Nothing too medium... c'mon now. -I KNOW someone can bust out some _impressive_ cheekage!
Keef


ask Frank, he ruined his old Sline seats with that cheekage lol


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

dass EEZEEE!
















Request A3 with a big butt in the photo... Nothing too medium... c'mon now. -I KNOW someone can bust out some _impressive_ cheekage!
Keef


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

...I'm goin' BACK-IN-TIME....!!!








Still wanna see 'much back'...
_The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'... -you know what I mean!!!_


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
Request A3 with a big butt in the photo...


sorry terje LOL 








request A3 + bikini car wash
_*edit: ok fine, just regular car wash then*_


_Modified by brungold at 3:35 PM 3/19/2010_


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*









..Okay, I really didn't wanna see THAT much back!!!








Keef


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_...I'm goin' BACK-IN-TIME....!!!








Still wanna see 'much back'...
_The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'... -you know what I mean!!!_

I think "I" used that one already..... As it's my car.... prolly don't see alotta 2.0t Quattro's in FLA....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
request A3 + bikini car wash
_*edit: ok fine, just regular car wash then*_


bump~


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
request A3 + bikini car wash
_*edit: ok fine, just regular car wash then*_


Does this count?








A3 and a IN-N-OUT burger animal style!~!! (sorry ive only been craving one only for the last... 3 years)


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

..I think this counts more as per the original request...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

...I'll await a ruling...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

...in the meantime I know this isn't an A3... 
...but...








Yowza!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ hello!!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dzasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
A3 and a IN-N-OUT burger animal style!~!! (sorry ive only been craving one only for the last... 3 years)

Mmmm... I may have to get one of those today. It might be gone before I remember to take a picture though.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_

LoL ... A3 w/ a R8...ahem!









a3 with fire


_Modified by Presns3 at 6:15 PM 3/22/2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_
a3 with fire










A3 at a sports stadium (soccer, baseball, football, basketball, etc).


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I feel obligated to ask for a picture of an A3 and a huge black pyramid...?
LoLz
Pic whoring old pictures of my car


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ FAIL!!!

_Quote »_*Rules*
So one person makes a request of a A3 by some place, with some accessory inside the car, and etc.... So whoever posts the requested picture has to request a different picture, and so on…
It can be your own car.* And the person who requests a picture, cannot post a picture to his own request.*


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

*Double fail...*
the current call is for an A3 with an in-n-out burger animal-style... The R8 was covered a LONG time ago.
Unless the bikini car-wash pictures are ruled-in, in which case it's my nomination...
I'm stil waiting for a ruling from KB, since it's his game...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_*Double fail...*
the current call is for an A3 with an in-n-out burger animal-style... The R8 was covered a LONG time ago.
Unless the bikini car-wash pictures are ruled-in, in which case it's my nomination...
I'm stil waiting for a ruling from KB, since it's his game...


Hmm, kind of a toss up. It originally said bikini car wash, but then was edited to say regular b/c the poster prob. thought bikini was too difficult.
The regular was found first, and the A3 w/ IN-N-OUT burger animal style was requested.
Then, your bikini ones was found.
To be fair w/ order of precedence, we'll have to stick w/ the A3 with in-n-out as the next request.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

In-N-Out Porn:

Request: A3 with a Full Moon, either type.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*

^^^^^^^ 100% WIN ^^^^^^^
omg the only thing thats greater than my jealously for you cali folks is my craving for a IN N OUT burger.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_In-N-Out Porn:

Request: A3 with a Full Moon, either type.


You just made me so hungry...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_In-N-Out Porn:

Request: A3 with a Full Moon, either type.


Impressive!!!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
To be fair w/ order of precedence, we'll have to stick w/ the A3 with in-n-out as the next request.










The ruling on the field stands!
Full moon it is!
(no in-n-out burger joints here on the east coast... and pickle slices are the spawn of Satan anyhow. -I'd go for the Five Guys _"bacon-cheeseburger, double-stacked, all the way; lose the pickle"_.
Keith


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_A3 at a sports stadium (soccer, baseball, football, basketball, etc).

back on topic. @ the rose bowl when i first got the car!!
















dirty A3..


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
back on topic. @ the rose bowl when i first got the car!!
















dirty A3..










A3 being pulled over by the police


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_In-N-Out Porn:

Request: A3 with a Full Moon, either type.

booo......where's the jungle fever shake







???


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
@ the rose bowl when i first got the car!!










nice! i've got a rose bowl pic too hehehe


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
A3 being pulled over by the police 

Nabbed from the whoring thread








A3 by a swimming pool


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *canz92* »_
A3 by a swimming pool


OK, this is the current request. I noticed we get sidetracked and jump back and forth.


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
OK, this is the current request. I noticed we get sidetracked and jump back and forth.










Looking at the level of participation, if your so inclined KB, you should update the OP to show the latest request. that would eliminate any confusion. just sayin


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
Looking at the level of participation, if your so inclined KB, you should update the OP to show the latest request. that would eliminate any confusion. just sayin


Making me work now aren't you!!!







Will do!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzasta* »_
Looking at the level of participation, if your so inclined KB, you should update the OP to show the latest request. that would eliminate any confusion. just sayin


confusion caused by lack of reading comprehension skillz.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
confusion caused by lack of reading comprehension skillz. 


You betcha.
the current call is -in point of fact- still A3 plus a full-moon (either type).


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_A3 plus a full-moon (either type)

Anyone?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*

Shouldn't be hard to get a shot with a full moon. At least for the next several days.
http://www.moonconnection.com/...phtml
I was kinda hoping that someone would get creative with the other type of moon but I'm worried that Terje might get some ideas.


----------



## rip'r (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*









Does a full moon on an A3 count?
*A3 with non-factory paint*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rip'r* »_ Does a full moon on an A3 count?
*A3 with non-factory paint*


Good thinking! Approved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








*A3 w/ doughnuts* (new part of game, if you read this....Bold the request given, and new request)


_Modified by krazyboi at 10:57 AM 3/28/2010_


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Mornin' boys
*A3 w/ doughnuts*








*A3 & White castle (Food or Building)*


_Modified by abadidol at 10:16 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_
*A3 & White castle (Food or Building)*


Someone in the North..make it happen!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

*A3 with A4 wagon*


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_*A3 with A4 wagon*



...-read the rules much???


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_

...-read the rules much???

Sorry, i wont play then


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If the game does not involve b00bs, then it will end in a quick death.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Current request is 
*A3 & White castle (Food or Building)*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_
Sorry, i wont play then


Its not hard...

_Quote »_*Rules*
So one person makes a request of a A3 by some place, with some accessory inside the car, and etc.... So whoever posts the requested picture has to request a different picture, and so on…
It can be your own car. And the person who requests a picture, cannot post a picture to his own request.
Let’s see for how long we can keep this going.

Current request is A3 w/ White Castle

_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_If the game does not involve b00bs, then it will end in a quick death.


It can...if the next person who posts w/ White Castle requests it!!!
Helper: they do sell White Castle sliders in your frozen section for those that don't live by one....


_Modified by krazyboi at 3:20 PM 4/8/2010_


----------



## rip'r (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

crappy cell pick








A pic of a purple A3


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rip'r* »_crappy cell pic








*A pic of a purple A3* 


Was this in Ellicott City?!?!
Edit: nm, their website doesn't list MD.


_Modified by krazyboi at 12:42 PM 4/12/2010_


----------



## rip'r (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

long Island, NY


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rip'r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rip’r* »_crappy cell pick

*A pic of a purple A3 * 









*Pic of A3 and A4 Wagon*


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_
*Pic of A3 and A4 Wagon*


one nestled in between tiptronic and bkmintie








*request: A3 with any bimmer*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
*request: A3 with any bimmer*










*A3 at a ice cream joint*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
*A3 at a ice cream joint*


You guys aren't trying hard enough...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Ice cream bump.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

rip'r said:


> crappy cell pick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i live 45 minutes away from that white castles! yea!! woo long island!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

I live 10 min east, but I am not a fan


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> i live 45 minutes away from that white castles! yea!! woo long island!





sabba said:


> I live 10 min east, but I am not a fan


You two are not participating!!!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> You two are not participating!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


>





krazyboi said:


> *Rules*
> So one person makes a request of a A3 by some place, with some accessory inside the car, and etc.... So whoever posts the requested picture has to request a different picture, and so on…
> It can be your own car. And the person who requests a picture, cannot post a picture to his own request.
> Let’s see for how long we can keep this going.


Last request was A3 @ ice cream joint


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> You two are not participating!!!


I would but i don't have a car. Someone get me some icecream.

please!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I found a Shoppe

A3 with a boulder (rock) larger then it.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

abadidol said:


> I found a Shoppe
> 
> A3 with a boulder (rock) larger then it.


I live in FL there's no such thing as a big rock here lol


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abadidol said:


> A3 with a boulder (rock) larger then it.


The area I live in is surrounded by huge boulders. I even live on Granite Drive. Down the street is one we call "Whale Rock", which is the size and shape of a whale. There's also Pride Rock, like from the Lion King movie, Bowl Rock, and Butt-crack Rock.

Next to Whale Rock would make a good picture, but... I'm in China so no pics.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> The area I live in is surrounded by huge boulders. I even live on Granite Drive. Down the street is one we call "Whale Rock", which is the size and shape of a whale. There's also Pride Rock, like from the Lion King movie, Bowl Rock, and Butt-crack Rock.
> 
> Next to Whale Rock would make a good picture, but... I'm in China so no pics.


I was about to say, where are the pictures? Then I read that last line, lol...

Great thread, we've got a similar thing going on in a local forum of mine. If anyone requests an A3 in a photobooth I would be more than happy to play :laugh:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

VMRWheels said:


> If anyone requests an A3 in a photobooth I would be more than happy to play :laugh:


not if i beat you to it, matt!


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

abadidol said:


> I found a Shoppe
> 
> *A3 with a boulder (rock) larger then it.*


Does this count?


If so, A3 in some kind of convoy.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

tony a3 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> If so, A3 in some kind of convoy.


Good enough for me


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

tony a3 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> If so, A3 in some kind of convoy.


Does the convoy have to be moving?










If not, then how about an *A3 under or near a suspension bridge*.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

BalloFruit said:


> Does the convoy have to be moving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you and your suspension bridges... im a Civil Engineer, I have a ton of photos of my car under bridges... just none suspension...


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

for shizz n giggles


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

abadidol said:


> Damn you and your suspension bridges... im a Civil Engineer, I have a ton of photos of my car under bridges... just none suspension...


I figured that would be pretty easy -- there's lots of people on here from NYC, Philly, and SF. Heck just those three cities have a crapload of suspensions including the Golden Gate, Bay, Verrazano, Brooklyn, Manhattan, Whitestone, Throgs Neck, Triboro, George Washington, Willamsburg, Walt Whitman, Ben Franklin. and Delaware Memorial bridges.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Oct 19, 2010)

BalloFruit said:


> I figured that would be pretty easy -- there's lots of people on here from NYC, Philly, and SF. Heck just those three cities have a crapload of suspensions including the Golden Gate, Bay, Verrazano, Brooklyn, Manhattan, Whitestone, Throgs Neck, Triboro, George Washington, Willamsburg, Walt Whitman, Ben Franklin. and Delaware Memorial bridges.


Well down here in the sunshine state of always fukin hot theres not to many of those lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BalloFruit said:


> *A3 under or near a suspension bridge*.












pic of A3 on a ferry


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ nice pic!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

That was FreeGolf's former car, no pic credit for me...


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 

does this count? found it in a video.... 

http://www.ina.fr/pub/automobile-et-transport/video/PUB1411741143/audi-a3-quattro-ferry-boat.fr.html 

IF SO. 

Picture of A3 on a roof of any structure


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^ works for me!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

x SMURF x said:


> Picture of A3 on a roof of any structure


 
roof! 









Picture of a wet A3 :vampire:


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

brungold said:


> Picture of a wet A3 :vampire:












Crappy night-time cameraphone pic from a couple weeks ago, but there you go. 


Next: Picture of an A3 with roof rails and cargo!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

warren_s said:


> Crappy night-time cameraphone pic from a couple weeks ago, but there you go.


 Do we need to see the rings?? :sly:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

warren_s said:


> Next: Picture of an A3 with roof rails and cargo!


Keep it going bump... i guess i will just have to strap some cargo to my roof rails...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

warren_s said:


> [
> Crappy night-time cameraphone pic from a couple weeks ago, but there you go.
> 
> 
> Next: Picture of an A3 with roof rails and cargo!



I didnt read the rules-- but here's one 










If this passes, next pic should be A3 on the Autobahn


----------



## joser11 (Aug 8, 2010)

A3 in Autobahn










*Request A3 around planes or helicopters*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

joser11 said:


> *Request A3 around planes or helicopters*


Not mine.. but that guy w/ the bulletproof a3




























*A3 w/ a McRib...the actual food, not an ad :beer:*


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

mc rib is out of season here in NY i believe...came and went w/ thanksgiving


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> mc rib is out of season here in NY i believe...came and went w/ thanksgiving


They must have made it due to the excess turkey gizzard parts available.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Do we need a new request? No more McRib?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> *A3 w/ a McRib...the actual food, not an ad :beer:*


Fred Flinstone style!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Fred Flinstone style!


Honestly at this point that works for me... call out the next one!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

A3 and a Bird


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

MisterJJ said:


> A3 and a Bird


How 'bout an A3 and a bird with big melons?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Chaosknight (Jul 23, 2010)

A3....with tons people around it.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Chaosknight said:


> A3....with tons people around it.












A3 in the forest


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> *A3 in the forest*



Link is kind of broken, but I am assuming it is legit

not mine, but









*A3 on blocks (or jackstands) without wheels*


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TOO easy if you read this awesome post . . .










Next up . . . a brilliant red A3 next to or near a fire truck.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

haha, i actually did read that post
completely forgot that it was w/o wheels

but the picture does satisfy the requirements, so i can't say anything


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

azoceanblue said:


> TOO easy if you read this awesome post . . .
> 
> 
> Next up . . . a brilliant red A3 next to or near a fire truck.




Looking for an A3 at Grant Ranch County Park


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Keep looking . . . . 

I know a brillant red owner in town, except he is not on the forums much.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Are you saying my picture doesn't count? There is a fire truck and a red A3 next to each other in that search above!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

are we still looking for the A3 next to fire truck?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

yup, A3 and Firetruck


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Uber-A3 said:


> are we still looking for the A3 next to fire truck?


To clarify:



azoceanblue said:


> Next up . . . a brilliant red A3 next to or near a fire truck.


should be an easy one for you :laugh:


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it should count.. unless you want this thread to die.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Well if someone photoshopped the mcrib on top of the White A3, someone can techinically photoshop a fire truck and we can move on right? :laugh:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Well if someone photoshopped the mcrib on top of the White A3, someone can techinically photoshop a fire truck and we can move on right? :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

BrandonF said:


> I think it should count.. unless you want this thread to die.


There are enough brilliant red's on this forum, all one has to do is stop by a fire station with a fire truck outside or cruise mall/store parking lots, there are fire trucks there all the time. 

This thread will not die, abadidol brought it back to life with a bump after 3 1/2 months


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

We have gotten much tougher pictures already, even a bunch that were local specific. I'm pretty sure we can keep it going.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Slackers! :beer:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Bumpity bump. 

I'm about to take a photo of my gray A3 with firetruck just to prove it's easy enough.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

:thumbup:


opcorn:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

azoceanblue said:


> Next up . . . a brilliant red A3 next to or near a fire truck.


Bump! If not color specific, I think more people would jump.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

WOW, i forgot about this thread :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

neu318 said:


> WOW, i forgot about this thread :laugh:


You know what they say... your memory is the second thing to go.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

NO :laugh:

Rob, Ultimatetaba, Apex (newby so he's excused for his tardiness, lol) . . . probably other Reds, can complete this task very easily eace:

Wow, it's been over a year since this challenge 

Come on Reds :facepalm: in almost 14 months, not one of you's have past by a fire station or fire truck and stopped to take a pic


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

doing the challenge today


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> You know what they say... your memory is the second thing to go.


I thought it was "first your money, then your clothes"...oh no, that's what _they_ take. Umm...I dunno, I forget.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

OriginalBeast said:


> doing the challenge today


Do it! Do it!



Rob Cote said:


> I thought it was "first your money, then your clothes"...oh no, that's what _they_ take. Umm...I dunno, I forget.


 Rob, try to beat him to it!!! :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Do it! Do it!
> 
> 
> Rob, try to beat him to it!!! :laugh:


Trying to figure out where the f the fire station is in this new town


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Trying to figure out where the f the fire station is in this new town


Start a fire?!?!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Start a fire?!?!


:thumbup:


opcorn:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Trying to figure out where the f the fire station is in this new town


 Where did you move?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Where did you move?












Beverly ma


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Beverly ma


 Hmmm... I am closing on a condo in Danvers hopefully next week. It's the next town over. They have gtg in Salem, MA every Tuesday. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Beverly ma


 It only took a few months..... now you have to request something.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Beverly ma


 NOW wasn't that easy eace: 

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 

Where's that newby with all of the emoticons, I wanted to use the clapping hands one, if there is one. 

Way to go Rob :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Hmmm... I am closing on a condo in Danvers hopefully next week. It's the next town over. They have gtg in Salem, MA every Tuesday. :beer::beer::beer:


 What time and where? I'd like to check it out. Theres a show here once a week maybe sundays? but it's small and appears to be all american. 

How about an A3 by the ocean?


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

A3 with at least one wheel off the ground.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abadidol said:


> A3 with at least one wheel off the ground.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

^^ I LOLed


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

A3 autocrossing.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

JRutter said:


> A3 autocrossing.












A3 with two different wheels


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> A3 with two different wheels












A3 next to some toys


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Good work everyone! Let's get this 'ish moving. Step up the game a bit. But no car color specific crap :thumbup: the object we're taking stuff with can be color specific...unless next to impossible to find.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> A3 next to some toys












does this work? 

A3 w/ someone pumping fuel into it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> does this work?
> 
> A3 w/ someone pumping fuel into it


 Those are your toys huh?

I just fueled up today too!!!! Didn't see the post. :thumbdown:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

x SMURF x said:


> A3 w/ someone pumping fuel into it












A3 at any ball park / stadium.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Those are your toys huh?
> 
> I just fueled up today too!!!! Didn't see the post. :thumbdown:


 
they are the ones that made it...the rest have been sent to their grave


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> A3 at any ball park / stadium.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 Is that an invisible person pumping the gas?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Is that an invisible person pumping the gas?


 he makes a good point... "A3 w/ someone pumping fuel into it"


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Is that an invisible person pumping the gas?


 



x SMURF x said:


> he makes a good point... "A3 w/ someone pumping fuel into it"


 Meh, small details. I'm just that pale.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Personally Johnny's story makes sense to me becaus he's the pastiest Asian I know lol but just in case here's my friend filling up my car in bg because I was stuffed from eating Todai 









For Johnny's request 








A3 TDI at FedEx Field (can't wait to see RG3 in action) 

A3 in handicap spot at Church?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

jordnalos said:


> Personally Johnny's story makes sense to me becaus he's the pastiest Asian I know lol but just in case here's my friend filling up my car in bg because I was stuffed from eating Todai


 "Get... your... hand... off... the... car... NOW!!"


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

jordnalos said:


> A3 in handicap spot at Church?


 What's a Church?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> What's a Church?


 :laugh:

I think I've been to one before. Prob. not allowed back into those places again. Then again, I belong in temples.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

lol I picked it because I took a photo last Sunday after church  handicap tags are so useful, especially at Costco


----------



## Ut-A3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Done And Done. 










*A3 Doing a burnout!!*


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ut-A3 said:


> *A3 Doing a burnout!!*


 2 or 4 wheels? :laugh:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Ut-A3 said:


> Done And Done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












a3 and an azn


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*










a3 with a wheel missing


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

brungold said:


> a3 with a wheel missing












A3 on a runway.


----------



## GDGemmer (Sep 25, 2007)

brungold said:


> a3 with a wheel missing


 Ha ha! Nice pose too!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

TBomb said:


> A3 on a runway.


 That's going to be a tough one. Lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> That's going to be a tough one. Lol


 Unless Brungold took one as well when he shot with the plane

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> Unless Brungold took one as well when he shot with the plane
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 he already had it on fb. im waiting


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

TBomb said:


> A3 on a runway.


 Does this count? Or is it just a taxiway?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> Does this count? Or is it just a taxiway?


 Plane in background, I'd call it close enough.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Plane in background, I'd call it close enough.


 Agreed. And technically, it COULD be a runway.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Agreed. And technically, it COULD be a runway.


 I'll allow it  Proceed!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

A3 on a grass runway. (was doing an airport inspection job)









A3 with a dog sticking his head out the window


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Unless Brungold took one as well when he shot with the plane


 was doing an engagement session in the hanger, so i didnt take any more car pics other than the hangar one.. didnt think that would have counted anyways ic:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

abadidol said:


> A3 with a dog sticking his head out the window


 i would have this if i let him sit on the seat! hatch only cuz of shedding


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

abadidol[/IMG said:


> A3 with a dog sticking his head out the window












Now might as well do cat with his head out window.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


> Now might as well do cat with his head out window.


 How about in sunroof? And you didn't say it had to be an A3.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It DOES, however, have to be a picture. Not a video.:thumbdown: 


Actually. WTF. Read the title of the thread. *Pic* of *A3* game...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Rob Cote said:


> Actually. WTF. Read the title of the thread. *Pic* of *A3* game...


 yeah no kidding!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Actually. WTF. Read the title of the thread. *Pic* of *A3* game...


 Chill dude. Notice the winky!!! It wasn't serious.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Chill dude. Notice the winky!!! It wasn't serious.


 Everything on this forum is serious!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Everything on this forum is serious!!!!!
> 
> :wave:


 except TP, nobody takes that guy serious.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Everything on this forum is serious!!!!!
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

That's ****in awesome! Hahahahahaha


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> Now might as well do cat with his head out window.


 This may be quite a challenge...and I'm not going to accept b/c cats and I don't get along. (The animal version.)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

would cats in a pot be sufficient? Not sure if one will want to see the head sticking out.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

LWNY said:


> would cats in a pot be sufficient? Not sure if one will want to see the head sticking out.


 Ok a cat in or on an A3


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

Uber-A3 said:


> Ok a cat in or on an A3


Here is P***yCat









A3 with a girl(s) wearing a bikini


----------



## Ut-A3 (Feb 10, 2012)

What about in a bra with a gun??


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

OriginalBeast said:


> A3 with a girl(s) wearing a bikini


crappy pic of monitor because they went straight to CD a long time ago.









A3 with 5 different colors on it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ut-A3 said:


> What about in a bra with a gun??


Um, rules state you need to accomplish task before posting... 



brungold said:


> crappy pic of monitor because they went straight to CD a long time ago.


Just email me the rest of this shoot.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

brungold said:


> crappy pic of monitor because they went straight to CD a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok this one may or may not count. 

And it needs some explanin'!

1. Red - colour

2. Black - Spoiler and open sky

3. Orange - Decal on rear window

4. White - Decal's on Bumper/Rear quarter

5. Silver - Stock Wheels










Full body shot of an A3 on a hoist!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> Ok this one may or may not count.
> 
> And it needs some explanin'!
> 
> ...


That works in my books. I was thinking someone would post one w/ stickers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> Full body shot of an A3 on a hoist!












Approved? Or no b/c just frontal


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Approved? Or no b/c just frontal


 approved so we can move on ic:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

brungold said:


> approved so we can move on ic:


 One approval is enough.

A3 with pizza (shop, food, etc. i don't care)


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Approved? Or no b/c just frontal


 I was hoping for a side view but... I suppose that'll do!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ApexAudi said:


> I was hoping for a side view but... I suppose that'll do!


 I think I have another, more angled...but have to check at home.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I think I have another, more angled...but have to check at home.


 You should really update the original post


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> One approval is enough.
> 
> A3 with pizza (shop, food, etc. i don't care)


 Bump! easy one!


----------



## Ut-A3 (Feb 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Um, rules state you need to accomplish task before posting...
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking if it was acceptable enough for the A3/bikini request. Not making a request of my own. :thumbup:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Can someone request an A3 with a giant clown?


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

krazyboi said:


> One approval is enough.
> 
> A3 with pizza (shop, food, etc. i don't care)












A3 with a *sport* bike, 600cc or more.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2.city said:


> A3 with a *sport* bike, 600cc or more.












Request: A3 with a Giant Clown.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

MisterJJ said:


> Request: A3 with a Giant Clown.


 I got this one. 










 

Request: A3 on Google Street View. 
10 points - Unknown A3 
5 points - Your A3 
-1 point - Dealership


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> I got this one.
> 
> Request: A3 on Google Street View.
> 10 points - Unknown A3
> ...


 5 points, my A3, I don't think I deserve -1 point because its next to the dealer... which is where I work :laugh: 










A3 in front of a BMW (has to be driving, not racing or parked)


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

ApexAudi said:


> 5 points, my A3, I don't think I deserve -1 point because its next to the dealer... which is where I work :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Damn, I woke up this morning and read the A3 on street view and I thought for sure I'd have time to post it when I got to work. Guess I was too slow. :laugh:


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

Cheater! 

Rules state "the person who requests a picture, cannot post a picture to his own request." Therefor we need to go back to a A3 with a Giant Clown, because MisterJJ broke the rules... so google street view will need to wait. :beer: 

-L


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

2.city said:


> Cheater!
> 
> Rules state "the person who requests a picture, cannot post a picture to his own request." Therefor we need to go back to a A3 with a Giant Clown, because MisterJJ broke the rules... so google street view will need to wait. :beer:
> 
> -L


 Ok, fine  I got this: 










Now, 

Request: A3 on Google Street View. 
10 points - Unknown A3 
5 points - Your A3 
-1 point - Dealership :laugh:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

ApexAudi's A3 in front of his dealership where he works: 












NOW: 
A3 in front of a BMW (has to be driving, not racing or parked)


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

2.city said:


> Cheater!


 Hey, it's hard enough keeping this thread alive so let's not worry about cheating too much. I got away with a p-shopped mcrib on top of a car, right? 

Seriously, if there is no response for a week the requestor should hang their head in shame for making it too hard and change their request.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

MisterJJ said:


> Hey, it's hard enough keeping this thread alive so let's not worry about cheating too much. I got away with a p-shopped mcrib on top of a car, right?
> 
> Seriously, if there is no response for a week the requestor should hang their head in shame for making it too hard and change their request.


 Haha, just having some fun, and you can see above that all has been fixed.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Hey, it's hard enough keeping this thread alive so let's not worry about cheating too much. I got away with a p-shopped mcrib on top of a car, right?
> 
> Seriously, if there is no response for a week the requestor should hang their head in shame for making it too hard and change their request.


 I hope my request isn't too hard... this is very amusing!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3 with snowboards on top, driving in the snow. It's too hot in TX...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

TBomb said:


> A3 with snowboards on top, driving in the snow. It's too hot in TX...


 Bam 










A3 with a sports stadium...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rub-ISH said:


> Bam
> 
> A3 with a sports stadium...


Up!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Rub-ISH said:


> A3 with a sports stadium...


UCLA Pasadena Rose Bowl Stadium










A3 with a milkshake


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

brungold said:


> A3 with a milkshake


bump ic:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

brungold said:


> bump ic:


Aw ****in' dammit! I meant to get this today but totally forgot.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

brungold said:


> A3 with a milkshake




My first point.

A3 in front of a pink elephant.


----------



## sfcaudia3 (May 29, 2012)

*nice audi a3's*

i was wondering if anyone of you are using spacers. I have a 2007 a3 with bbs replicas ch 18 inch.


----------



## sfcaudia3 (May 29, 2012)

*nice audi a3's*

i was wondering if anyone of you are using spacers. I have a 2007 a3 with bbs replicas ch 18 inch.


----------



## sfcaudia3 (May 29, 2012)

are you using spacers? and what size?


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

sfcaudia3 said:


> are you using spacers? and what size?


seriously,.. 3 posts in a row?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> A3 in front of a pink elephant.


:beer:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> :beer:


I'll give it a few more days and change it to something easier - even though I know of a few possible photos in different cities around the country.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

ceese said:


> I'll give it a few more days and change it to something easier - even though I know of a few possible photos in different cities around the country.


Used to have a place called the Pink Taco here, we do have Elephant Bar, but the pachyderm outside is copperish


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

beckermanex said:


> Used to have a place called the Pink Taco here, we do have Elephant Bar, but the pachyderm outside is copperish


More points if you can spray paint it pink, then take pic. ic:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> More points if you can spray paint it pink, then take pic. ic:



Like this


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

A3 and Pink Elephant:










My daughter helped me with that one so she picks the request: A3 being driven by a sock monkey.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

:thumbup:



MisterJJ said:


> A3 and Pink Elephant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the Assist:thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Holy **** I can't believe I found this one with a google image search

http://www.flickr.com/photos/veronika_lake/312988742/sizes/l/in/photostream/

can't post the picture but the link should suffice...

Audi A3 with a stripped out interior


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Rub-ISH said:


> Holy **** I can't believe I found this one with a google image search
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/veronika_lake/312988742/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> ...












A3 doing four wheel burnout and/or drift.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TBomb said:


>


^^^ picture so Ebay motors UK on the way


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

TBomb said:


> A3 doing four wheel burnout and/or drift.




Some guy in the UK pulled the interior out while he converted a non-open sky A3 into an open sky A3.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rub-ISH said:


> Holy **** I can't believe I found this one with a google image search
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/veronika_lake/312988742/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> can't post the picture but the link should suffice...












My flickr ninja skills are strong.

:laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TBomb said:


> A3 doing four wheel burnout and/or drift.












A3 with custard. -Not frozen custard... CUSTARD!

:snowcool:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


>


^ Not an *A*3


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> ^ Not an *A*3


Agreed.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

so what's your request, ceese?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ohhhhh... KAY then.










Call for an A3 with Custard. -NOT frozen.

(and if an S3 isn't an A3 with a testosterone injection, and an Rs3 isn't an A3 on steroids, then a GLI isn't a Jetta, and a GTI isn't a Golf. 

-Forgive me for posting in the *A3, S3, RS3 (8P)* forum. :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> -Forgive me for posting in the *A3, S3, RS3 (8P)* forum. :laugh:


S'alroight, Keef. Just don't let it happen again.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> S'alroight, Keef. Just don't let it happen again.


Yeah! But you're forgiven. BTW what flavor custard?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> ^ Not an *A*3


Well it's certainly not an RS3, as the grille badge claims :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

ceese said:


> Yeah! But you're forgiven. BTW what flavor custard?


Any flayvah. -Me? I'm a fool for Crême Brulée with vanilla, but anything goes... even a tin of Birds instant Custard!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

VWAddict said:


> Any flayvah. -Me? I'm a fool for Crême Brulée with vanilla, but anything goes... even a tin of Birds instant Custard!


Now that's going to take a good looking for

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/avatar880_1gif.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> A3 with custard. -Not frozen custard... CUSTARD!












So... I'm sitting at dinner with my wife and daughter. The wife looks at my daughter and says "We have a lot of eggs. You should make custard". I yell "PERFECT!", and get odd stares from daughter and wife.

Request (from daughter again): A3 with a live chicken. Bonus points if chicken is on roof.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Request (from daughter again): A3 with a live chicken. Bonus points if chicken is on roof.[/QUOTE]
> 
> more like bonus points for getting paint scratches on your roof :rolleyes:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

x SMURF x said:


> more like bonus points for getting paint scratches on your roof


You have chickens? If not, you don't need to worry. And opensky peeps wouldn't get scratched. Hehe... peeps... chickens... scratched... I crack myself up... crack... get it??? you know... chicken... egg... cracked... uh... nevermind.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

But which came first?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

MisterJJ said:


> Request (from daughter again): A3 with a live chicken. Bonus points if chicken is on roof.


 Bump! :beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

MisterJJ said:


>


 YOU sir... 

...truly ARE... 

-MISTER incredible! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

(and displayed in plain white 'Crate & Barrel'-type ramekin, for extra credit!)


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess a live chicken was a bit too peckuliar.

Updated request: A3 with chicken... any chicken. Live, roasted, Chick-Fil-A, poached, rubber, etc.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I guess a live chicken was a bit too peckuliar.
> 
> Updated request: A3 with chicken... any chicken. Live, roasted, Chick-Fil-A, poached, rubber, etc.


We can have extra internets if it's live though?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

A3 in parked in sand, all 4 wheels.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Uber-A3 said:


>


That's not a chicken! It's a rooster!

Just kidding.

Extra points for one I didn't think of, ceramic, and another point for being on roof. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> A3 in parked in sand, all 4 wheels.


Bump! :beer:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Uber-A3 said:


> A3 in parked in sand, all 4 wheels.


yay for bing!









A3 with one wheel different than another (mounted)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

brungold said:


> A3 with one wheel different than another (mounted)


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO










Got so excited I forgot to make a request!

Umm.

In keeping with a similar theme, A3 with one body panel a different color than the others. :screwy:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

You fail at the game...but were probably just excited to post your pic 

Edit: you caught it :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> You fail at the game...but were probably just excited to post your pic
> 
> Edit: you caught it :thumbup:


not even my pic...didn't you take it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> not even my pic...didn't you take it?


Nope, not me.



Rob Cote said:


> In keeping with a similar theme, *A3 with one body panel a different color than the others*. :screwy:












A3 with a slurpee/icee/slushie...or whatever is in your area.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> A3 with a slurpee/icee/slushie...or whatever is in your area.


Nice, just saw Argo, gotta use free refills 









A3 at a hospital?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jordnalos said:


> Nice, just saw Argo, gotta use free refills
> 
> 
> *A3 at a hospital?*


Up!

:vampire:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

jordnalos said:


> A3 at a hospital?


Thanks to Flickr











Pic of A3 with someone dressed up for halloween.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

neu318 said:


> Pic of A3 with someone dressed up for halloween.












TCardio 1st page of google search! 

Its not an actual person. Doesn't count.....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

neu318 said:


> Thanks to Flickr
> 
> Pic of A3 with someone dressed up for halloween.


Bump :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Jorge, may need to change your request...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Jorge, may need to change your request...


yup lets get this going!


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ;79468568 said:


> TCardio 1st page of google search!
> 
> Its not an actual person. Doesn't count.....


anyone know how where to get clear cornering lights like that? and or how its done?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Burbank2broward said:


> anyone know how where to get clear cornering lights like that? and or how its done?


I believe you need to get Euro headlights in order to accomplish that look.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

neu318 said:


> I believe you need to get Euro headlights in order to accomplish that look.


or just open your headlights and take out the orange...although i hear it is very difficult because of the permaseal


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

holy brakes batman


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

neu318 said:


> I believe you need to get Euro headlights in order to accomplish that look.


You are correct

You need euro xenon lights
Here are mine on my car


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

You guys are ruining the game :thumbdown:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> You guys are ruining the game :thumbdown:


This.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Thanks to Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...





krazyboi said:


> You guys are ruining the game :thumbdown:



*Pic of A3 with someone dressed up for halloween.*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> *Pic of A3 with someone dressed up for halloween.*


Yeaa we suggested he change his request... Or do we wait til Oct for the game to start up again?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

hI.

Thought... to continue game we need a new post. Also I don't think Googling an image should be acceptable.


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

would this have counted?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

jordnalos said:


> would this have counted?


Good enough for me. NEXT challenge.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jordnalos said:


> would this have counted?


Yes. Hungover Tony Stark counts as a Halloween costume. You get to pick the next request! :thumbup:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

jordnalos said:


> would this have counted?


The I's have it. Next challenge.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

bump lets do this


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Have we done A3 on a tow bed?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Does this count . . .


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

azoceanblue said:


> Does this count . . .


Yep! next challenge :wave:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Let's see a A3 buried in Snow . . . not just a coating of Snow :facepalm:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

I seem to have a lot of the requests in my archive. (Lost the car a year and a half ago)

Muddy A3.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

^^^I don't know, this is still basically a coating of snow, not buried in Snow.

I thought I had saw a pic of a A3 buried.

Judges deliberating . . .


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Pat's got at least one. Where's he at?

When do you think we'll be able to tag usernames in posts on here?


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

azoceanblue said:


> ^^^I don't know, this is still basically a coating of snow, not buried in Snow.
> 
> I thought I had saw a pic of a A3 buried.
> 
> Judges deliberating . . .


Sheesh, that is a no-doubt unquestionable certified "buried". I'm using the definition that you need a shovel, not a brush.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dreaminga3 said:


> Sheesh, that is a no-doubt unquestionable certified "buried". I'm using the definition that you need a shovel, not a brush.


Nah with quattro you just drive out. :laugh:


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

simple search of snow:

vwlippy: better, if not for the blowing snow









2.0TProjekt: had already been partially dug out :banghead: The judges might have given the win though umpkin:










nea3: Another probable winner 









whaden: Winner!









New game . . . .


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

A A3 at the Beach . . .


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is as close as I could get before being in the sand. This good?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes. Just assume it's good unless you're called out. What's the request?


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Alright an a3 with a clown inside


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Alright an a3 with a clown inside


opcorn:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Alright an a3 with a clown inside


Darn. I've got one with a clown outside. Does it have to be a real clown or can it be a forum member that is generally regarded as a clown?


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Darn. I've got one with a clown outside. Does it have to be a real clown or can it be a forum member that is generally regarded as a clown?


Hahaha that's awesome. Nah I want a bonified clown in the car. Time to hit up the circus


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> Hahaha that's awesome. Nah I want a bonified clown in the car. Time to hit up the circus




:laugh:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

bump so ponto can post his slurpee pic. any votes for a new topic?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

love the game but we need some badass bitch to drive around 
THIS!!! 
[URL=http://s704.photobucket.com/us...o/audi-rs3-sportback-mqb-render-001.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

yeap I am an ass for interrupting this thread soory(tp spelling)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

No clowns?! New topic :beer:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

JustMike said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_A3 7-11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's got to be something that anyone could respond too or it hangs the game up. There's maybe four people on this forum with ready access to the GGB and getting a picture of an A3 on the bridge while possible would take more effort than its worth and be a PITA. Now an A3 on a draw bridge or on a suspension bridge leaves it open to pretty much anyone.

Need to appoint a game moderator, I vote for Krazyboi since he started this thread.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Agreed, also shouldn't it actually be your car and a picture you took? Not a googled image?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Agreed, also shouldn't it actually be your car and a picture you took? Not a googled image?


 
It was decided a while ago no googled images.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

New topic

A3 with gun/guns (and I mean the one that shoots ammo, so please stop thinking about flexing)


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> New topic
> 
> A3 with gun/guns (and I mean the one that shoots ammo, so please stop thinking about flexing)


What about the other guns? ( .) ( .) 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I was trying to think of someplace in Seattle that had a canon or something I could pull up in front of. No joy. Much easier in the East.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, I'm gansta.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Yeah, I'm gansta.


You have to post new challenge.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> You have to post new challenge.


Instruction following FAIL :beer:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> You have to post new challenge.


Wanted to make sure it qualified.


*** NEW REQUEST ***

A3 with a person doing a handstand in the driver's seat with legs straight out the open sky. Stud points if car appears to be driving down the street.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

MisterJJ said:


> Wanted to make sure it qualified.
> 
> 
> *** NEW REQUEST ***
> ...


Did not qualify, that doesn't shoot ammo like the request asked. I'll help you out.



now...
A3 with a person doing a handstand in the driver's seat with legs straight out the open sky. Stud points if car appears to be driving down the street.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Up


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Then let's make this easier. A3 with someone doing a handstand, anywhere in pic.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> bump!


From the dead! yaay


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I think that since it sat for 9 months and I revived it that I should have the privilege of defining a new photo.

Picture of an A3 with a hockey player in full gear.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Good to see this thread back!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

abadidol said:


> Good to see this thread back!


Agreed. But to keep. It alive maybe something a little more simple than having to suit rig up In hockey gear. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Agreed. But to keep. It alive maybe something a little more simple than having to suit rig up In hockey gear.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I thought you Canadians up there were suited up in full hockey gear basically like 24/7? Just take a selfie on your way into work tomorrow or something. Let's get the ball rolling here.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> I thought you Canadians up there were suited up in full hockey gear basically like 24/7? Just take a selfie on your way into work tomorrow or something. Let's get the ball rolling here.


Right right my bad... I'm just getting dressed for work should have it in two minutes.... :/

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Right right my bad... I'm just getting dressed for work should have it in two minutes.... :/
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


Ponto, I thought that my request was squarely handing it off to you but if that's too difficult. Picture of an A3 with any famous Canadian actor (Mike Meyers preferred) at the wheel.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Ponto, I thought that my request was squarely handing it off to you but if that's too difficult. Picture of an A3 with any famous Canadian actor (Mike Meyers preferred) at the wheel.


Clearly you and I both fail.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So, where are we on this?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> So, where are we on this?


Post a random picture of your car and make a request, Johnny. Because ****it


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Post a random picture of your *A3 with an S4 avant*, Johnny. Because ****it


Sure thing!










*A3 parked on rocks or gravel*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

A3 with a female driver.

This game would be more interesting if we had to post pictures WE have taken, instead of just hunting online.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> This game would be more interesting if we had to post pictures WE have taken, instead of just hunting online.



I agree and think that was the idea no? What is the point otherwise. 










*Picture of YOUR A3 with a dog.*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *Picture of YOUR A3 with a dog.*











*Picture of your A3 with blue painters tape*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> *Picture of your A3 with blue painters tape*












*Picture of your A3 by a parkade*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *Picture of your A3 by a parkade*












*Picture of your A3 with a Beetle*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> *Picture of your A3 with a Beetle*












*Picture of Your A3 with a cheesy window mounted sports team Flag. *


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *Picture of Your A3 with a cheesy window mounted sports team Flag. *












And they're not cheesy!!!

*Picture of your A3 w/ wheels INSIDE.*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> *Picture of your A3 w/ wheels INSIDE.*












*Picture of your A3 w/ a National Monument*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *Picture of your A3 w/ a National Monument*












*Picture of your A3 surrounded by snow*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> *Picture of your A3 surrounded by snow*












*Picture of your A3 by a Helicopter
*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *Picture of your A3 by a Helicopter*












*Picture of your A3** under an arch*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> *Picture of your A3** under an arch*












*Picture of your A3 underground
*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *Picture of your A3 underground*












*Picture of your A3 and beer*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> *Picture of your A3 and beer*












*Picture of your A3 with a Sunset. *


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> *Picture of your A3 with a Sunset. *












*Picture of your A3 on a lift*


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

krazyboi said:


> *Picture of your A3 on a lift*












*Picture of your A3 with a waffle taco*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> *Picture of your A3 with a waffle taco*


Jesus H Christ, let you play once and this is what you pick? :sly:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


> Jesus H Christ, let you play once and this is what you pick? :sly:


Yeah I'd accept an AM crunchwrap as well. :wave:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

crew219 said:


> Yeah I'd accept an AM crunchwrap as well. :wave:


Glad you broke that up a little....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Glad you broke that up a little....


Pssh so we are good at the game

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Pssh so we are good at the game


It was getting pretty bromantic there! :heart:

:laugh:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Pssh so we are good at the game
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


You mean you've memorized pics of each others cars? :sly:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> You mean you've memorized pics of each others cars? :sly:


Or we were talking on facebook while winning? haha 

Now the game is gonna die, because really who is gonna go get one of those damn waffle tacos anyways?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

npace said:


> You mean you've memorized pics of each others cars? :sly:


You haven't?!?!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Or we were talking on facebook while winning? haha
> 
> Now the game is gonna die, because really who is gonna go get one of those damn waffle tacos anyways?


See... this is what I don't like about living in europe.... no waffle tacos anywhere. Throw out something like pic of your A3 from a monument in France, however.....


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> See... this is what I don't like about living in europe.... no waffle tacos anywhere. Throw out something like pic of your A3 from a monument in France, however.....


Post that and lets keep the game moving. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> Post that and lets keep the game moving. :thumbup:


Wow, not even a few hours and you're already knocking off the waffle taco from the efforts.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Wow, not even a few hours and you're already knocking off the waffle taco from the efforts.


iI CAN'T GET IT HERE OKAY!?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Bellau Wood in France










A3 from the monument










*Pic of your A3 with a waffle taco*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace;85470862
[B said:


> Pic of your A3 with a waffle taco[/B]



Well played.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> And they're not cheesy!!!
> 
> *Picture of your A3 w/ wheels INSIDE.*


Dude that's the car equivalent of putting George Forman in a tutu and having him dance for you. Somethings are just wrong.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> Dude that's the car equivalent of putting George Forman in a tutu and having him dance for you. Somethings are just wrong.


They're only on for like 4 hours man.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

what the **** is a waffle taco


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> what the **** is a waffle taco


SEE!!

Look what you've done crew219.


----------



## K092084 (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> what the **** is a waffle taco


Taco Bell's new marketing gimmick

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-03-27/taco-bells-waffle-taco-arrives-dot-how-does-it-taste


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Stop talking about the freakin waffle taco and someone just go get one :thumbup:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Would a Choco Taco work?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BalloFruit said:


> Would a Choco Taco work?


It IS a waffle cone in the shape of a taco...and it was the first thing I thought of. So yes.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> It IS a waffle cone in the shape of a taco...and it was the first thing I thought of. So yes.


Done. I wanted something chocolate anyway. 



*Picture of your A3 next to at least 3 other A3s*


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

Since no one can seem to pull off the handstand one I got this no worries! 










Couple other audis came to play 










Next challenge 
A3 covered in mud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

8PA3_EuroChick said:


> Next challenge
> A3 covered in mud
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had the perfect photo from when I was in AL but I can't find it now


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Wasn't the last challenge A3 with 3 other A3's? haha

But handstand out sunroof is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## 8PA3_EuroChick (Oct 1, 2013)

I just wanted to do a handstand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

8PA3_EuroChick said:


> Next challenge
> A3 covered in mud


Close enough?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Close enough?


More so dirt.... but close enough, next challenge!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> More so dirt.... but close enough, next challenge!


A picture of your a3 on a trailer. I'm making you guys dig through your old pics to find this one .

NINJA EDIT: alternatively, a pic of your a3 towing a trailer would work as well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> A picture of your a3 on a trailer. I'm making you guys dig through your old pics to find this one .
> 
> NINJA EDIT: alternatively, a pic of your a3 towing a trailer would work as well.












Not that old Haha. Well my old A3...

Well seeing as I'm going to mexico shortly. 

Your A3 next to the ocean. Or well a lake or river even.

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ponto said:


> SEE!!
> 
> Look what you've done crew219.


More like, "why the hell isn't my A3 here?"  :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

crew219 said:


> More like, "why the hell isn't my A3 here?"  :laugh:


Ooh Touche. You poor man. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Your A3 next to the ocean. Or well a lake or river even.












You inspired me to drive 3 miles to take this pic. I'll have to head back as it's a good spot to do some photo whoring.

Fox Point State Park, overlooking the Delaware Memorial Bridge, connecting Delaware to New Jersey, over the Delaware River.



Next challenge: Your A3 with a non-human animal inside it.


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

How's this? Haha 









Your A3 at the Audi dealership


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 said:


> How's this? Haha


Is that your girl?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Is that your girl?


Yes, he asked her to wear a "Teddy".


----------



## BLAK-N-YTEaudiA3 (Aug 5, 2012)

You're all just jealous. Haters gon hate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Your A3 without wheels.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> Your A3 without wheels.












Two A3s side by side. One front facing and the other parked next to it rear facing.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Two A3s side by side. One front facing and the other parked next to it rear facing.


What if they're both side-facing, opposite sides? :laugh: just kidding carry on.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Rob Cote said:


> What if they're both side-facing, opposite sides? :laugh: just kidding carry on.



:laugh:


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

neu318 said:


> Two A3s side by side. One front facing and the other parked next to it rear facing.


How about just two A3s parked facing different directions?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

BalloFruit said:


> How about just two A3s parked facing different directions?


Not what I wanted but considering it's not an easy one unless two of you guys pose together. And also to keep the game going. I'll accept it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BalloFruit said:


> How about just two A3s parked facing different directions?



Is that Frank the Tank's car?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

BalloFruit said:


> How about just two A3s parked facing different directions?


So what's next?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Is that Frank the Tank's car?


Yep. At least it was. Pic was back when he sold his Milltek exhaust to me and we met in Philly to swap. 



JRutter said:


> So what's next?


Can we go back to mine that wasn't answered: *Picture of your A3 next to at least 3 other A3s.* or is it too hard?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BalloFruit said:


> Yep. At least it was. Pic was back when he sold his Milltek exhaust to me and we met in Philly to swap.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we go back to mine that wasn't answered: *Picture of your A3 next to at least 3 other A3s.* or is it too hard?


I'm not even personally friends with with anyone else who owns an a3.. Maybe I could pull this off at the dealership haha


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BalloFruit said:


> Yep. At least it was. Pic was back when he sold his Milltek exhaust to me and we met in Philly to swap.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we go back to mine that wasn't answered: *Picture of your A3 next to at least 3 other A3s.* or is it too hard?


That's funny. I actually met up w/ him in Philly to swap our seats.

And BAM!!!



















*Picture of your A3 and a tricycle.*


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> *Picture of your A3
> 
> 
> [URL="
> ...


*

jajajajajajaja you must be specific J!*


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

tcardio1 said:


> jajajajajajaja you must be specific J!


I want those headlightsssss


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio1 said:


> jajajajajajaja you must be specific J!


How about me on a tricycle??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

No A3 in the picture...


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

since I kinda won the last request...A3 next to any monument


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tcardio1 said:


> since I kinda won the last request...A3 next to any monument


Ok ok. 










In sticking to the World Cup... A3 next to a soccer ball


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Braaaap


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

DLV said:


> Braaaap


What color is that?


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Is the soccer ball invisible?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

bobbeck said:


> Is the soccer ball invisible?


He must be parked on top of it.. look at all that ground clearance!


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

BeaverBanker said:


> What color is that?


I believe its moro blue pearl


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

DLV said:


> I believe its moro blue pearl


Or maybe its Murano Green?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, the next request is: "Braaaap". Get to work.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the next request is: "Braaaap". Get to work.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

REvolution01 said:


>


Burnouts? Action shots? lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> Ok ok.
> 
> In sticking to the World Cup...* A3 next to a soccer ball*


Someone's gotta have a soccer ball...


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

you have to post the request with your picture


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Does that even count? It's a swishy stress ball in a soccer ball shape. If so, let's try an *A3 filled with groceries*.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

BalloFruit said:


> Does that even count? It's a swishy stress ball in a soccer ball shape. If so, let's try an *A3 filled with groceries*.


You assume it counts unless you're called out.

Back to pictures now.


----------



## bobbeck (Jan 4, 2001)

Your A3 with something apart.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

bobbeck said:


> Your A3 with something apart.


My old A3 with lots of stuff apart...










How about an easy one -- *your A3 with a personalized license plate.*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump... I'll get one tomorrow 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BalloFruit said:


> *your A3 with a personalized license plate.*


Not mine... not A3... but had to post:


----------



## ratchetaudi (Jul 8, 2014)

Rob Cote said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, the next request is: "Braaaap". Get to work.


braaaap? buuuuump, the sound the subframe made. :laugh:


image url


request, *a3 buried in snow *


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ratchetaudi said:


> request, *a3 buried in snow *


Kinda burried? haha Was stuck for 5 minutes after the picture










*Your Car in the sunset! 

*


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

A3 with a double/single action pistol (I'll accept a 1911)


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Nobody? OK let's try this. Your A3 in front of a national landmark.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

*Your car by the Beeeeaaach*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Your A3 with you in the rear middle seat with a waffle on your head.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Your A3 with you in the rear middle seat with a waffle on your head.


Really?

:banghead:

Takes the fun right out of it to make it retarded and a pain in the ass.

Game will die now once again.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> A3 with a double/single action pistol (I'll accept a 1911)












A3 with Sailboat. edit. Never mind, Ceese sunset pic had free bonus sailboat.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> Nobody? OK let's try this. Your A3 in front of a national landmark.


Not sure if National Landmark, but pretty well known.... and the only thing in my town.. (taken this a.m. for Ceese)










so.... A3 with a Commercial Fishing Boat.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Really?
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> ...


How is that even hard. You make a waffle. I will accept waffles sans syrup trap aka pancake. You don it as a cap. Get in your car (really not hard, you do this every day). Take selfie. Like that's some foreign concept? Come on squancho, you're in Canadia, you probably already have a pancake hat on.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Really?
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> ...





SilverSquirrel said:


> A3 with Sailboat.





SilverSquirrel said:


> so.... A3 with a Commercial Fishing Boat.


Fine. **** it. A3 with a row boat.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Your A3 with you in the rear middle seat with a waffle on your head.


Fail.
Dane Street not a real beach.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Rob Cote said:


> Fine. **** it. A3 with a row boat.


Hey... I make waffles every morning. -Mickey mouse waffles at that. -Awesome ones.










T'ain't no big thing for me to take a photo of me in the middle of the back seat with a mickey mouse waffle on my head...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Fail.
> Dane Street not a real beach.


You're good. And Keith, you're ridiculous. :laugh:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

C'mon...

WHO among us does not want to see a fat bald bloke with a waffle on his head squeezed into the limited-legroom rear seat of a hatchback?

-Hell, I know some Mezz'cans who would PAY for that stuff! :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

VWAddict said:


> C'mon...
> 
> WHO among us does not want to see a fat bald bloke with a waffle on his head squeezed into the limited-legroom rear seat of a hatchback?
> 
> -Hell, I know some Mezz'cans who would PAY for that stuff! :laugh:


In Canada that would be considered porn.

But drop the Mrs. and get some real syrup before a Canadian gang finds you and gives you a strongly worded rebuke.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> In Canada that would be considered porn.
> 
> But drop the Mrs. and get some real syrup before a Canadian gang finds you and gives you a strongly worded rebuke.












SHAKE HARDER BOI.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

MisterJJ said:


> In Canada that would be considered porn.














MisterJJ said:


> But drop the Mrs. and get some real syrup before a Canadian gang finds you and gives you a strongly worded rebuke.


My goodness.. I fled England to get away from the drive-by arguments!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> get some real syrup before a Canadian gang finds you and gives you a strongly worded rebuke.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

SilverSquirrel said:


> A3 with Sailboat. edit. Never mind, Ceese sunset pic had free bonus sailboat.


No love for boats here? ya'll land lubbers? OK.
How about a pic of A3 with a Shotgun or a Cow.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SilverSquirrel said:


> No love for boats here? ya'll land lubbers? OK.
> How about a pic of A3 with a Shotgun or a Cow.












Your A3 with a horse.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Wait... I thought the call was a waffle...










Oh, and I know the syrup isn't Canadian, but I'm heading up to Tennessee the day after tomorrow, and I don't want to get lynched, either!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Bump, new challenge :wave:

Your A3 next to a frozen body of water.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG.. The Jesus thread.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> OMG.. The Jesus thread.


hallelujah!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The last request could be fulfilled soon now that winter is upon us.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> The last request could be fulfilled soon now that winter is upon us.


Yes yes. Especially all the moosefckers in Canada, they've had a good head start.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> Yes yes. Especially all the moosefckers in Canada, they've had a good head start.


Brent or I can have it done by tonight. :laugh:


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Brent or I can have it done by tonight. :laugh:


come on peeps we have the polar vortex. Buffalo had 6 feet. Gotta have some frozen ponds there?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Brent or I can have it done by tonight. :laugh:





tcardio1 said:


> come on peeps we have the polar vortex. Buffalo had 6 feet. Gotta have some frozen ponds there?


USA vs Canada?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

but no polar vwvortex


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> Bump, new challenge :wave:
> 
> Your A3 next to a frozen body of water.


Mid 70's today... Best I could do is:


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Mid 70's today... Best I could do is:


Just stealing the photo opportunity it for us Canadians up here in the land of quattro (winter wonderland). Ponto even has my car on loaner so I couldn't snap a picture.

Clever photo none the less


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> Mid 70's today... Best I could do is:


Carve that cube into the shape of a body and I'll allow it.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> Mid 70's today... Best I could do is:


I did not expect Cali to deliver. What's your request?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> I did not expect Cali to deliver. What's your request?


My pic was rejected by requestor. Still waiting on one of those Canucks to take a pic. Let's see if they can get someone in the pic wearing shorts. Or maybe a New Yorker can dig a path through the snow for a pic.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

There's a frozen puddle on the left. Does that count? 










If so, how about an *A3 with an action camera mounted on the exterior.* I need some ideas on where to mount a GoPro or a Contour Roam or similar.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BalloFruit said:


> There's a frozen puddle on the left. Does that count?
> 
> If so, how about an *A3 with an action camera mounted on the exterior.* I need some ideas on where to mount a GoPro or a Contour Roam or similar.


Alright, I guess with you and MisterJJ's submissions we can call this one as being completed.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BalloFruit said:


> If so, how about an *A3 with an action camera mounted on the exterior.* I need some ideas on where to mount a GoPro or a Contour Roam or similar.


I have a Contour Roam and just mounted it to the driver side door w/a large suction mount. Can reach out easily to turn on/off and with the rotating lens, you can adjust your camera angle. Thinking about selling the Roam, but it's the first gen.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> I have a Contour Roam and just mounted it to the driver side door w/a large suction mount. Can reach out easily to turn on/off and with the rotating lens, you can adjust your camera angle. Thinking about selling the Roam, but it's the first gen.


Come on Johnny, this is PIC OF A3 GAME thread. Put up or shut up. :heart:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Come on Johnny, this is PIC OF A3 GAME thread. Put up or shut up. :heart:


Ok, guess I'll go home tonight, mount the camera, snap a pic and get on with life.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Ok, guess I'll go home tonight, mount the camera, snap a pic and get on with life.


BUMP


----------



## savs9two (Jan 16, 2014)

What about A3 ready for paint.. 










Anyone have their A3 in a football field?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BalloFruit said:


> If so, how about an *A3 with an action camera mounted on the exterior.* I need some ideas on where to mount a GoPro or a Contour Roam or similar.





Ponto said:


> BUMP












Pic of your A3 towing something.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> Pic of your A3 towing something.


Trust me uhh, I was towing the Touareg:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

pic of A3 without its engine.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> Pic of your A3 towing something.


:heart::heart: Your car so much. Do you leave it aired out when you garage it?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :heart::heart: Your car so much. Do you leave it aired out when you garage it?


:beer::beer: means a lot coming from someone who probably has the nicest lookin' A3 out there. And no, I was aired out b/c I was trying to figure out my battery draining issue. Gotta air out and remove all hoses to get underneath my false floor for battery :screwy:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

krazyboi said:


> :beer::beer: means a lot coming from someone who probably has the nicest lookin' A3 out there. And no, I was aired out b/c I was trying to figure out my battery draining issue. Gotta air out and remove all hoses to get underneath my false floor for battery :screwy:


Flattered man! Not true at all though! haha.

I have battery draining issues too  I unplug the car when I leave it parked


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I have battery draining issues too  I unplug the car when I leave it parked


At least you don't have to remove false floor to unplug. I should post a pic of my method next time. It's sad.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I have battery draining issues too


x3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump... last request was A3 without its engine... Anyone?





Bueller?





Anyone?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

unfortunately my a3 has its engine totally in. shucks. :facepalm:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Bump... last request was A3 without its engine... Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no love here. posted pic of A3 with 1911 for Ceese way back when. Crickets.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well then since no one has a truly broken car.. here is the closest I have... A3 with no front end. 










*Your A3 in motion.*


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Your A3 in motion.












Your favorite picture of your own A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rob Cote said:


> Your favorite picture of your own A3.


Just took this the other day lol. 

Mainly love it since I took it with my dad's 43 year old camera. 

Das Booty by Das Ponto, on Flickr

*Your A3 on grass or in a field *


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Family shot.








Same day at sunset.









Pic of your A3 filthy dirty.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

JRutter said:


> Pic of your A3 filthy dirty.












nevermind i like ponchos request better


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Family shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*A picture of your A3 right now * Something with date stamp - paper, signature etc for verification. lol


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

It's like tennis!

Pic of your A3 with sports equipment other than something you ride.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

JRutter said:


> Pic of your A3 with sports equipment other than something you ride.[/QUOTE]
> 
> This counts right? ;)
> 
> ...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

crew219 said:


> This counts right?


Nice souvenir, lol!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

crew219 said:


> This counts right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Zombie Bump


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> *Your A3 on grass *


Bwahaha...not a good question to ask someone from SoCal ! Does an A3 with "grass" on it count?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> Bwahaha...not a good question to ask someone from SoCal ! Does an A3 with "grass" on it count?


Seems like there's a horticultural shop on every corner where I live, too.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Does a burning bowl sticking out of my grill count or do I need to stick the grass in the gas tank.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

...reefers


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Current post should be: *Pic of your A3 with a burger of 2 or more patties*.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Current post should be: *Pic of your A3 with a burger of 2 or more patties*.


I'm sure with all this grass talk someone's gonna get the munchies. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> Current post should be: *Pic of your A3 with a burger of 2 or more patties*.


Done and so easy

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> Done and so easy
> 
> [URL="
> 
> ...


I say we allow it...

Next challenge Tcardio???


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

pic of A3 crossing a bridge


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Tcardio said:


> pic of A3 crossing a bridge












*Pic of your A3 playing in the dirt.*


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Clay pile by Ryan Ponto, on Flickr

*Your A3 in the mountains. *

Sent from my Igloo


Edit*

Fuuuuu Tapatalk. ****ing lame. Will fix tomorrow.


----------



## srbeards (Oct 26, 2010)

Mt Hood, back when we actually got snow in the PNW.

Next Up:

I'm going to Germany at the end of the month, so how about an A3 on the Autobahn.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

srbeards said:


> Mt Hood, back when we actually got snow in the PNW.
> 
> Next Up:
> 
> I'm going to Germany at the end of the month, so how about an A3 on the Autobahn.


Only Npace I think will have a chance of getting this with his A3... not sure how many european players we got here lol.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Ponto said:


> *Your A3 in the mountains. *


Just for giggles (and since I love this pic): 












srbeards said:


> Next Up:
> 
> I'm going to Germany at the end of the month, so how about an A3 on the Autobahn.


I'm pretty sure there's two A3s in traffic on the left. 










How about *a selfie of you eating a burrito next to your A3?*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BalloFruit said:


> How about *a selfie of you eating a burrito next to your A3?*


Go!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Go!


No i don't want a burrito.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Ponto said:


> No i don't want a burrito.


How about a sandwich? I have a sandwich for lunch today







But no car


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> How about a sandwich? I have a sandwich for lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a sandwich, I have pasta. And car.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a Pastrami Wrap.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump. New challenge,.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BalloFruit, the ball is in your court.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> BalloFruit, the *ballo* is in your court.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

BeeAlk said:


> BalloFruit, the ball is in your court.


New challenge? Uhh.... how about an easy one? 

*Your A3 parked next to at least 2 other A3s. *


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

BalloFruit said:


> New challenge? Uhh.... how about an easy one?
> 
> *Your A3 parked next to at least 2 other A3s. *


I think that's been done already?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Apparently no one likes burritos. How about schnitzel?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BalloFruit said:


> Apparently no one likes burritos. How about schnitzel?


I may be able to do kielbasa or pierogi while here in Poland for the next 2 weeks. Although people may get mad if I put it on their car.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> I may be able to do kielbasa or pierogi while here in Poland for the next 2 weeks. Although people may get mad if I put it on their car.


You know Polish people eat more than just kielbasa and pierogi right? Like cabbage for example.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

BeeAlk said:


> You know Polish people eat more than just kielbasa and pierogi right? Like cabbage for example.


My parents would make an amazing Makowiec (Poppy Seed Roll). :thumbup:

And don't forget about Bagels!


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok fine, apparently people don't eat anymore. Here's a really easy one for Friday/Saturday.... *Your car with six inches of snow on it. Prove it with a ruler.*


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

It's going to be 60 in Denver today and tomorrow... But I guess it is snowing in the mountains


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Brent could have gotten this. His car was pretty burried this past weekend in the mountains.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Roof of my car. Flying Dog K-9 Winter Ale measures 9". This is after I removed 23" of snow this morning. And it's still snowing. YMMV.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Roof of my car. Flying Dog K-9 Winter Ale measures 9". This is after I removed 23" of snow this morning. And it's still snowing. YMMV.


Winner! 

Next challenge.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Winner! Next challenge.


I've seriously been trying to think of something since I posted that picture. Tying in with the Car Buried thread ... 

Your A3 with a "Trump 2016" sticker.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> I've seriously been trying to think of something since I posted that picture. Tying in with the Car Buried thread ...
> 
> Your A3 with a "Trump 2016" sticker.


That's just a cruel challenge. Haha 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

lausch said:


> I've seriously been trying to think of something since I posted that picture. Tying in with the Car Buried thread ...
> 
> Your A3 with a "Trump 2016" sticker.


Haha. Now I wanna get a bunch of Trump stickers and put them on any Prius I see.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

lausch said:


> Your A3 with a "Trump 2016" sticker.


Dear God, that's improbable.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BalloFruit said:


> Dear God, that's improbable.


can it be taped on?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BeeAlk said:


> You know Polish people eat more than just kielbasa and pierogi right? Like cabbage for example.


Yea, I know! 


MisterJJ said:


> My parents would make an amazing Makowiec (Poppy Seed Roll).
> And don't forget about Bagels!


My wife makes poppy seed cake. We brought back tons of chocolates and other goodies. 

About the next challenge...good luck!


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not covering up my Palin bumper sticker and there's only room for one.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> I've seriously been trying to think of something since I posted that picture. Tying in with the Car Buried thread ...
> 
> Your A3 with a "Trump 2016" sticker.


Surely after last night's GOP debate someone has a new "Trump 2016" on their A3.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

lausch said:


> Surely after last night's GOP debate someone has a new "Trump 2016" on their A3.


Stupid Tuesday bump.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

lausch said:


> Surely after last night's GOP debate someone has a new "Trump 2016" on their A3.


I live in California. I'm afraid some Hipster kid would break out his pocket knife, slash my tires, and paste a Bernie sticker over it.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I live in California. I'm afraid some Hipster kid would break out his pocket knife, slash my tires, and paste a Bernie sticker over it.


Hipsters don't carry weapons, they carry PBR and weed. They might cover your car in pamphlets of socialism and corporate corruption though.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

MisterJJ said:


> I live in California. I'm afraid some Hipster kid would break out his pocket knife, slash my tires, and paste a Bernie sticker over it.


LOL.
How about a pic of your A3 parked next to a Prius with a TRUMP sticker.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump - no A3 owner is stupid enough to be associated with trump so new challenge. 

*Your A3 next to a blasphemous 8V Sedan A3*


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Ponto said:


> Bump - no *CANADIAN* A3 owner is stupid enough to be associated with trump so new challenge.


Fixed that up for ya'll, eh.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

"your A3 next to a blasphemous 8v sedan"
Welll, if you insist...








How about your A3 next to a *same color* A4/A6 Avant for the next one?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump I will see if I can get this on the weekend.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> Bump - no A3 owner is stupid enough to be associated with trump so new challenge.


That's not how this works.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> That's not how this works.


That's not how any of this works. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is one more "your A3 next to a blasphemous 8v sedan"


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, it's been a while ...

Well, nothing too exciting (except a few changes to Goldie since the last photo), just the usual pump #3:






















Cheers,


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco you got the last challenge, you are supposed to give a new one lol not take an A3 Pump picture... wrong thread goofball!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Bronco you got the last challenge, you are supposed to give a new one lol not take an A3 Pump picture... wrong thread goofball!


Yeah, we have a separate thread for that!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

New challenge since Bronco is slacking.... 

Picture of your car and you...


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Bronco you got the last challenge, you are supposed to give a new one lol not take an A3 Pump picture... wrong thread goofball!





TBomb said:


> Yeah, we have a separate thread for that!


Sorry dudes, it's been so long ...


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

*Picture of your car and you...*



Ponto said:


> New challenge since Bronco is slacking....
> 
> Picture of your car and you...



Pffft ... that's easy !!


With Goldie the day we took delivery:












Celebrating Godlie's 10th birthday with the Vancouver Audi Club gang (I made them wear bday stupid hats ):












Match this Ponto !! :laugh:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

You guys suck at this game.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> You guys suck at this game.


To be fair Bronco is a special guy....


BRONCOOO

Photo must be current one taken the day of, not from the archives... and you are supposed to post up a new challenge, come on man get with it!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ponto said:


> To be fair Bronco is a special guy....
> 
> 
> BRONCOOO
> ...


Dude's giving you Canadians a bad name...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Dude's giving you Canadians a bad name...


To be fair bronco wasn't born in Canada either lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocco8788 (Nov 5, 2015)

LOL... I love this thread. What's the next request?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Rocco8788 said:


> LOL... I love this thread. What's the next request?


Well Bronco was supposed to put up a new challenge but he failed to do so.

*So lets go with your car with and Audi SUV... Should be an easy one here in Murica land of the big. 
*



**Refresher**

Challenge goes up, you have to get a current dated shot of the challenge, once you have then you post up a new challenge for someone else to get. Old photos from a decade ago are not acceptable! Meant to get us out and taking pictures of our cars lol. 










So even though this matches said challenge above it is a fail because I took this over a year ago! lol 

Continue on!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Done!










Next: Part of the A3 that very few owners will ever see.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Next: Something you broke on your A3 and Mickey Moused together.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

lausch said:


> Next: Something you broke on your A3 and Mickey Moused together.


Fine, we'll go with the leaky rear wiper repair:









But my favorite MM repair is for the retainer clips that always break on the electrical plugs. Zip tie around cable, zip tie around connecting part, then zip tie looped between the two to hold plug in place.

Next: More pics of that cold white stuff on your A3... I think it's called "snow".









:laugh:


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Next: More pics of that cold white stuff on your A3... I think it's called "snow".



Hey, I am back !!! :wave: (and I beat Ponto to snow  )


Is this fluffy enough ? (only 10 days old)














Next: Stickers on your A3


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Cockpit. Next challenge interior mods...









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bronco said:


> Next: Stickers on your A3





kevichar said:


> Cockpit. Next challenge interior mods.


Sorry, where are the stickers?


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

:facepalm: 

:laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

lausch said:


> Sorry, where are the stickers?





Bronco said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> :laugh:


Well Bronco I thought you took the cake for this thread and was going to blame it on ESL... but looks like we have a new winner!! :screwy:

I have zero stickers on my A3 so I cannot win this one.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Well Bronco I thought you took the cake for this thread and was going to blame it on ESL... but looks like we have a new winner!! :screwy:
> 
> I have zero stickers on my A3 so I cannot win this one.



Come on, who's got any stickers on their A3s ? Show them


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

Bronco said:


> Come on, who's got any stickers on their A3s ? Show them


I've only got one sticker... but I've also got a few interior mods so I'll take two birds with one stone to help move things along!




























BFI Shift Knob, which I love and would recommend to everyone.

Steelie Phone Mount, which is also great and the position I put it in provides great access without really interfering with any of the climate controls or radio. It works well in conjunction with my Dension BT-Lite, which isn't pictured since it's mounted in the glove-box, and lets me see Waze/Spotify at a glance while getting all the media audio over the car's sound system. 

And probably most curiously... my handmade armrest (version two)! As many of you know, the stock armrest has a ratchet mechanism that prevents adjusting the armrest down unless it is folded all the way up first. Many of you will also know that at its lowest position, the handbrake collides with the armrest when activated, bumping it up, and out of the only comfortable position I could find. This meant I would have to readjust my armrest every time I got in the car, and it drove me insane. Like I mentioned, this is my second try at making a replacement from scratch, and while functional, I'm still not entirely happy with it and will probably try again in the future. Functionally, it is as low or lower than the stock armrest, making it comfortable to me, and also shorter, so that it does not collide with the handbrake. It uses the factory mounting position, and is also hinged to allow access to the center console. 

Anyhoo! 



*Next Challenge:*

Let's see what's in the trunk (or glove-box) of someone's A3 right now! Some of you have to have some pretty weird stuff laying around or forgotten!


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Nothing to see here.









Next: Reflection of your A3 on another, non-VAG, car.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

lausch said:


> Next: Reflection of your A3 on another, non-VAG, car.


Does pre-vag count?










If so, pic of your a3 making donuts.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JRutter said:


> Does pre-vag count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm need a fresh snow fall since I can't use old pictures.



Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Hmm need a fresh snow fall since I can't use old pictures.



We’ve got fresh snow last Friday:





















Next:
Your A3 really dirty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Bronco said:


> We’ve got fresh snow last Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next up, your A3 with a new Q5









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Next up, your A3 with a new Q5



Easy for you to ask !!


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

Could someone tell me the brand of that front bumper lip please? eace:



BeeAlk said:


> *Pic of your A3 playing in the dirt.*


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Volk14 said:


> Could someone tell me the brand of that front bumper lip please? eace:



I believe that front lip is part of the Votex body kit that used to be sold for the A3 8P pre-face lift (2005-2008) models.

Here is a link to some old thread on Audizine that has some photos at the top and bottom of the first page:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/330977-ECS-Tuning-Votex-4-Piece-Body-Kit-169-95



Hope that helps,


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

Bronco said:


> I believe that front lip is part of the Votex body kit that used to be sold for the A3 8P pre-face lift (2005-2008) models.
> 
> Here is a link to some old thread on Audizine that has some photos at the top and bottom of the first page:
> 
> ...


That gives me a hint. Thanks for your help :beer:


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Next up, your A3 with a new Q5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A3 with a new Q5 (pretty sure it's the new one lol) and an RS7 for good measure!

My request: your A3 with a wagon from another manufacturer









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

